
Our best chance for civil discourse online is on Reddit - enkiv2
https://www.wired.com/story/free-speech-issue-reddit-change-my-view/
======
meri_dian
This one particular subreddit, perhaps. The rest of reddit where 99.9% of the
discussion happens? Absolutely not.

